# Lightroom Keywords Manager - free external tool



## Kokosz (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi,
if you want to manage Lightroom's keywords, you can use free Lightroom Keywords Manager.







Two panels (like in *Total Commander*) help to move keywords and create hierarchy structure.

Simple usage:

export keywords from *Lightroom *to text file
open exported keywords in *Lightroom Keywords Manager*
edit keywords and hierarchy
save keywords as text file
import keywords into *Lightroom*

Lightroom Keywords Manager is still beta, but fully functional. You can report bugs in this thread or on Sourceforge .


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 21, 2014)

Welcome kokosz, welcome to the forum!  Are you the developer?


----------



## Kokosz (Jul 22, 2014)

Welcome! ) Yes, I'm author of *Lightroom Keywords Manager* )


----------



## clee01l (Jul 22, 2014)

I D/L'd the Java Runtime file to run on my Mac.  What does this app do that I can't do in the keyword list panel inside of LR?  Also there does not seem to be any Drag and Drop functionality.  Is this functionality not implemented or just not available in Java?


----------



## Kokosz (Jul 22, 2014)

I think it's easier manage the hierarchy in two panels (yes, Total Commander is my favourite file manager ). It's important, when you have big collection of keywords in a flat list and want to change it into the hierarchy - drag'n'drop is very frustrating to move many keywords into one root (for me). In LKM you set two roots - one as source, one as target and move selected keywords (you can select words not only by clicking, in search box you can enter regular expression or text phrase to find and select keywords). Besides you can remember many "locations" (parent keywords) and quick jump to them. 

In my opinion, for a regular work with a stable keywords hierarchy you don't need special external tool like LKM. But for build hierarchy from a flat list it's most useful than drag'n'drop in Lightroom's tree.

Drag'n'drop technique is available in Java of course, but not yet implemented in LKM (I suppose, two panels' workflow don't need d'n'd - but maybe I'm wrong?).


----------



## clee01l (Jul 22, 2014)

Kokosz said:


> Drag'n'drop technique is available in Java of course, but not yet implemented in LKM (I suppose, two panels' workflow don't need d'n'd - but maybe I'm wrong?).


The first thing I tried to do was drag a keyword from panel one to panel two.  In LR, I can select any number of keywords and drag them as a group to nest under any keyword that I choose.  If I have keywords selected and use the LKM, Importing the output from a Modified Keyword list does not delete a keyword that has been moved and the new location keyword does not get populated with the keywords assigned.  Part of this is the result of how LR imports a keyword List. (i.e. no keywords will be assigned to the new keywords)  
Also many bugs.  Sometimes it moves from the right panel to the left panel and sometimes it won't move to the highlighted keyword in the right panel but to ".." .  Some times the (Selected) highlighted keyword on the left gets unselected yet remains highlighted when selecting the destination on the right. 

In short, it is still easier and quicker to reorganize your keywords in the Keyword List panel.


----------



## Kokosz (Jul 23, 2014)

clee01l said:


> Also many bugs.  Sometimes it moves from the right panel to the left  panel and sometimes it won't move to the highlighted keyword in the  right panel but to ".."


So, that isn't a bug - two panels applications work this way. Each panel has a PARENT (in LKM is a keyword) and you move selected keywords from the source panel (right of left - it doesn't matter, source has a colored title bar) to the PARENT of the target panel. 



clee01l said:


> In short, it is still easier and quicker to reorganize your keywords in the Keyword List panel.


In my case LKM saved me a lot of time (transform flat list to hierarchy) 

It is not my goal to convince you to change your favourite workflow. Do you like single tree and drag'n'drop technique? Ok, I respect that. LKM isn't for you, that's all  I repeat:


			
				Kokosz said:
			
		

> In my opinion, for a regular work with a stable keywords hierarchy you  don't need special external tool like LKM. But for build hierarchy from a  flat list it's most useful than drag'n'drop in Lightroom's tree.


----------

